# puppy bitten help!



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi, 

my 15 pound puppy was bitten by a bigger maybe lab mix dog Friday night. We just left out house for a walk, and saw the other dog and his owner few feet away. Both dog wagged their tails she ask me if mine is aggressive and I asked if her was okay. We both said yes and we walked closer to let the dogs sniff.

My puppy sniffed him and then circled back to sniff his butt, our leash tangled and she let go to untangle. Her dog suddenly had Sherlock pinned by the neck, then lifted him off the ground, the owner grabbed him and I held Sherlock up so he is not dangling, she forced open her dogs mouth. We separated them, and she tied her dog to a lamp post and we gave Sherlock a check over. He was wet but no visible wounds. He didn't seem bothered and even wanted to play more. 

So we finish our walk, I didn't think anything of it since Sherlock acted completely fine. The next morning, i noticed sherlock seems to be in alot of pain, so I took him to vet. yesterday, sherlock developed an abscess on his neck right under his chin. I took him to the ER, where the vet quoted us a bill of 1,743.36 to 2,434.49 Which is way more than i can afford.

If there is any nice people out there that can help us that would be amazing. =(
http://www.gofundme.com/g4w6q4

Also looking for the blond woman living in south boston, works as a registered nursed at Tutfs medical center in boston, whose dog bit my puppy.


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello Aluka:
That is some story! I do not think the owner of the dog that bit your sweet puppy is legally liable nor responsible for medical cost. I have two dogs and every time they go to the vet it is a lot of money. The flea collars on each of the dogs cost 60 or so dollars. 1700 bucks is excessive and I would leave boston and go to a smaller community like a village in the country and you might find a better price I would expect to pay a couple hundred for treatment.
Good luck and I hope your puppy is doing better.


Peaches is our big dog at 145 pounds and Happy McThunder is the small one at 70 pounds. 

pop


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Sadly i dont have time, this was an emergency visit, he had a fever and his abscess was getting bigger and bigger. It had to be drain today or he will probably not make it =( getting a second opinion wasn't an option since there is no other emergency vets =(...


----------

